# Reset the airbag light on a 1998 Nissan Frontier



## nissan87 (Jan 4, 2011)

The airbag light is constantly lit and does not blink.

The reason that it is on is that I took out my instrument cluster and jumped two wires attempting to get the alternator to charge the battery while the cluster is out. This attempt did not work. After I tried this, the airbag came on and has been ever since. I highly doubt that anything is actually wrong, because it only came on after I jumped the two wires. I paid and sent the cluster away and had it repaired. Now I can't figure out how to get this airbag light off.

How can I get the airbag light off?

Thanks!


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Have you even run the codes for the SRS yet? That'll tell you alot to start. If you had the iginition on with the passanger airbag light disconnected that'll make the light come on.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Try this procedure:

http://www.nissanforums.com/966228-post7.html


----------



## nissan87 (Jan 4, 2011)

I never had the passenger airbag disconnected. It only came on after I took the instrument cluster and attempted to jump two wires together out as stated above. That is why I have trouble believing that anything is actually wrong. 

Faja-- I already tried that procedure and had no success with it . . .


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

nissan87 said:


> Faja-- I already tried that procedure and had no success with it . . .


OK try this one then: - taken from another post on this site >>>>>

Airbag Warning Light 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thank you Guys, this is a great forum, I am new here, but it saved me $95.00+, which my Nissan Dealer up here in NYC had quoted me to reset the Airbag Warning Light. I have a Nissan Sentra 1998 GXE, all I had to do was to open the door, turn the key to the ON position (not start the car) then tap the door ajar (on the driver's side) button about 7 times in quick succession, before the Airbag light starts flashing, then turn the key off, and repeat the whole process again one more time, it went to the slow diagnostic mode flashing second time around, and the third time when I turned the key OFF and back ON again, the flash was gone  ..... Thank you ALL, worked like a CHARM :-D. God Bless You All and this Forum!


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

nissan87 said:


> I never had the passenger airbag disconnected. It only came on after I took the instrument cluster and attempted to jump two wires together out as stated above. That is why I have trouble believing that anything is actually wrong.
> 
> Faja-- I already tried that procedure and had no success with it . . .


I didn't say you diconnected the airbag I was talking about the harness to the passanger airbag light. It's the light that tells you that the passanger airbag is either on or off


----------



## nissan87 (Jan 4, 2011)

Faja-- I just tried that procedure and it did not work.

Outcast-- That light is not on, because I have the passenger airbag on. I did try turning it on and off, but it did not work.

There are no codes to run. I actually took it to two different garages and they both told me that I need a special Nissan cable to reset the light. Neither of the garages had the cable, and could not reset the light for me. Do you guys know anything about this cable?


----------



## nissan87 (Jan 4, 2011)

Well, I'd rather not have to pay to become a member of that website. I don't even know if they would have the necessary information to solve my problem . . .


----------



## jdp411 (Feb 4, 2011)

*Airbag light*

If you take it to the dealer, and they can't reset the light with a "Consult III" unit, then you may have accidently sent a surge (backwards through the system) and tripped something in the airbag module itself. If you can't get the light to go out after seeing the Nissan dealer, get a pulled (but not used) airbag module from a wrecked vehicle, where the airbag didn't deploy, and replace the module. Just make sure to disconnect the battery before you change it!


----------



## mmgearhead80 (May 30, 2011)

*Air bag light fix*



Faja said:


> OK try this one then: - taken from another post on this site >>>>>
> 
> Airbag Warning Light
> 
> ...


That worked! '98 Frontier SE 4X4. Disconnected the passenger airbag indicator on dash while removing dash panel and airbag light would blink while driving after. The five second on/ off thing didnt work but if you push the door ajar sensor really fast while doing the 5 sec on/off thing it eventually worked.


----------



## bighorn6942 (2 mo ago)

Faja said:


> OK try this one then: - taken from another post on this site >>>>> Airbag Warning Light -------------------------------------------------------------------------------- Thank you Guys, this is a great forum, I am new here, but it saved me $95.00+, which my Nissan Dealer up here in NYC had quoted me to reset the Airbag Warning Light. I have a Nissan Sentra 1998 GXE, all I had to do was to open the door, turn the key to the ON position (not start the car) then tap the door ajar (on the driver's side) button about 7 times in quick succession, before the Airbag light starts flashing, then turn the key off, and repeat the whole process again one more time, it went to the slow diagnostic mode flashing second time around, and the third time when I turned the key OFF and back ON again, the flash was gone  ..... Thank you ALL, worked like a CHARM :-D. God Bless You All and this Forum!


 Oh ah that worked on my 98’ Frontier Just now!! 11/07/22 ...rob442


----------



## bighorn6942 (2 mo ago)

bighorn6942 said:


> Oh ah that worked on my 98’ Frontier Just now!! 11/07/22 ...rob442


This is the second time I used this method I had my dash apart and forgot not to turn the key on wile working on it to roll down a window


----------

